# Is there an onion shortage now?



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

I went to the store today and needed one onion. The plain yellow onions were $2.00 per pound. I came home and checked the list of dehydrated and decided to order 6 more cans. They would only let me order 5. This was Augason Farms onions from Walmart. They said there was a limit of how many cans you could order. The limit did not apply to anything else, like celery, peppers and mushrooms.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

I looked the other day for organic ones at Whole Foods and Trader Joes, not one to be found. They had non organic and lots of them. Wait are you talking dehydrated ones? If so, ignore this post, sorry.


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

It was the fresh onions at the store that were 2 per pound.


----------



## Chickensittin (Jul 25, 2012)

Does anyone know about the Vidalia crop? I haven't seen any in the stores yet.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Vidalia's should be making their was to groceries soon. They can only be sold by farms after a certain date, and I believe it was sometime in the last week.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Chickensittin said:


> Does anyone know about the Vidalia crop? I haven't seen any in the stores yet.


A major grower of Georgia's famous Vidalia onions said Wednesday he had begun shipping his crop early to supermarkets in defiance of the state agriculture commissioner, who has warned that a new regulation prohibits farmers from sending onions to market before Monday.

Delbert Bland of Glennville, who grows onions on roughly 3,000 acres in southeast Georgia, has been waging a legal battle since last fall with Agriculture Commissioner Gary Black. Their dispute revolves around a rule adopted with the backing of many farmers seeking to keep unripe Vidalia onions from reaching store shelves.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/farmer-ships-vidalia-onions-ahead-start-date-23351103

Looks like more than a few farmers are getting in on it ...


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

$2 a pound! Holy crap!!! Last I remember buying them here was $0.99/pound. Vidalia's were maybe $1.29 or so. I'm taking the puppy to the lake tomorrow so will be hitting the local Harris Teeter, I'll make a note to check the price. Heck, at $2 it makes sense to have a small patch off to the side of the yard. Even at $0.99 it does too. I can leave my root crops in the ground year round here as the ground does not freeze, makes for a fun foraging trip.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Odd though... I just looked up my wife's shopping receipt from three days ago and Yellow Onions were $2 for 5 pounds. :dunno:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I was driving through Vidalia a couple months ago and just had to stop and buy vidalia onions in Vidalia. Not even one to be had in the store. I could get all the onions I wanted from Chile. lmao


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I have 300 onions in the garden, but have not heard anything about a shortage.
In most states it is not to late to plant onions.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This is interesting. Thanks for sharing this. I wonder, relative to all foods, how much more of this we will see in the future. I have not noticed that onions have gone up, but I am not surprised. 

I am a huge fan of onions. I love to make French onion soup, and add onions to almost every main dish and most side dishes.

I buy onions at Sam's, Costco and H-Mart. I like to buy a 10# bag, chop them up, bag them into bags of 1 cup, and keep them in the freezer. I do the same with green peppers, but freeze them on a cookie sheet and bag into a larger bag and take out the amount I need. When I am cooking, I can grab one bag on them, add them to the pot. 

For a few years, every time I wanted to plant onions in my garden, I couldn't find any starts. One time it was fall and I finally saw them at Home Depot. I bought 3 packages and planted them all in one patch in my garden. I always have onions now. 

Onions do not have to be harvested in the fall. It might depend on the type of onion and where you live, but both sets of my grandparents had onion patches that were not cleared out, but left growing and harvested as needed. They were called "winter onions". Onions do go to seed at a certain point in time. Onions can be cut back on the stem to force growth into the bulb. The seeds can also be harvested, although I have never done that.

As a prepper, I like having a perpetual onion patch, but I also have dehydrated onions. 

Onions are very good for us and are especially good when you have colds and similar illnesses.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> This is interesting. Thanks for sharing this. I wonder, relative to all foods, how much more of this we will see in the future. I have not noticed that onions have gone up, but I am not surprised.
> 
> I am a huge fan of onions.
> 
> ...


http://www.dixondalefarms.com/category/intermediate_day_onions

I mostly buy onions locally, but you can get these Fall & Spring.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Not aware of any onion shortages, but we are seeing a problem with crops for Romano Pole Beans, regular and organic as well as Red Russian Kale. These are seed shorts, shorts here would show up next season if your area is affected.

Just food for thought


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Checked today here at the local Harris Teeter's. Yellow onions, $0.99/pound. Sweet onions, $1.29, Reds $2.00. Organic yellow $2.00, Organic reds $2.50.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Planted green onions last week and will plant sweet white Spanish this weekend...a little slow on the curve...


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Woody said:


> Checked today here at the local Harris Teeter's. Yellow onions, $0.99/pound. Sweet onions, $1.29, Reds $2.00. Organic yellow $2.00, Organic reds $2.50.


That is what the DW said.
But she still wants to grow our own onions.


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

The onions I planted in Nov-Dec. are starting to flower but have made no bulbs. Am cutting flower off and pulled dirt away from bulb, but is only a thick root about the size of a half dollar and straight down. Sets I planted in March are shaping up nicely. I dehydrate mine when they start trying to ruin. Haven't bought any in store for a long, long time so don't know what they cost in our little local store. May have to get some this year. Even potatoes planted in March are starting to flower. Yummy,,,,won't be long now.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone buy sets/plants from this company?

SHOP
Onion Plants & Growing Aids
LEARN
All About Onions
ABOUT US
Our History & Guarantee
CONTACT US
Get in Touch
Search Products

submit
Dixondale Farms Shop
Onion Plants
Short-Day Varieties
Intermediate-Day Varieties
Long-Day Varieties
Specialty Onions
Lancelot Leeks
Harvest Aids
Growing Aids
Chemical Products
Fertilizers
Jumbo Onions
Dixondale Farms Merchandise
Onion Plant Prices for 2017
-EXCLUDES LEEKS-
(based on total no. of bunches)

Each bunch contains 50-75 plants. Onion plant varieties can be mixed when determining total price of bunches. Each order cannot be split to ship to multiple addresses.

NO. OF TOTAL BUNCHES/PRICE*

01 $11.45
02 $15.95
03 $19.95
04 $23.95
05 $27.95
06 $31.95
07 $35.95
08 $39.95
09 $41.95
10 $43.95
11 $46.95
12 $48.95
13 $50.95
14 $52.95
15 $54.95
16 $57.95
17 $59.95
18 $61.95
19 $63.95
20 $65.95
21 $67.95
22 $69.95
23 $71.95
24 $73.95
25 $75.95
26 $77.45
27 $78.95
28 $80.45
29 $81.95
30 $83.45
*Alaska and Hawaii customers will be charged $2.00 per bunch over 10 bunches for shipping/handling once the order has been processed.

After 30 bunches, the pricing starts over. In addition to their standard shipping charges both UPS and Fedex charge a 5.2% fuel surcharge, $3.50 residential delivery surcharge, a dimensional weight surcharge, and $3.80 delivery area surcharge on each package, so we must charge each order over 30 as a separate shipment. For example, a 45 bunch order will be priced as a 30 bunch order and a 15 bunch order.

Case lot pricing is for cases of just one variety ($76.00 for 1 case, $72.00 for 2-9 cases, $69.00 for 10-19 cases, and $67.00 for 20 or more). When we import your order, the price of the case lots will be adjusted to reflect the discounted price for cases of one variety.

Sign up for our monthly newsletter The Onion Patch
Enter your E-Mail Address:

submit
Read Past Issues

Follow us on Twitter

Submit Photos

Shop » Onion Plants

Onion Plants

http://www.dixondalefarms.com/category/onion_plants


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I placed my first order with Dixondale this past spring. I was very happy with the slips I was sent. And with the results I gained from them. I choose long day onions, which should be grown in the north, but have much better storage habits. I am borderline in the grow zone for most of the ones I tried.
I got 7 different onions, Reds, whites, & yellows, plus a bunch of leeks. All but one yellow did great. I harvested 3+ bushel of onions. Mostly yellows and reds. I found that the Reds do not keep very well, 2 months max for me and that was from 3 different kinds. The 1 white I got only made it about 2 months as well. We ate on them as fast as we could and ended up chopping up about 15 or better meals size bags and freezing them.
The 3 types of yellows did better over all. Larger onions, have mostly kept for 4 months and we are down to our last 5-10 lbs of them. 
I will purchase from Dixondale next year but will only grow one red bunch to eat on thru the summer. The rest will be yellows and will be planted as soon as I can get them in. Sometime in Feburary. I will be working up where my onion patch is going at next year and start a heavy amending on the soil to prepare them for the onions. They are a fairly heavy feeded. They also require regular , although not heavy watering. I plan to buy a bunch of drip irrigation to use in them, as well as, my peppers, tomatos, and blueberries.
Love my onions.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I have found best prices for lots of produce at Aldi's.
The onion prices last visit--a month ago- had really increased. Not just one, but all.
I notice because the onion price there is so great, I stock when I shop there.

It was only late summer, so I was thrown a bit by the price increase.

I get Kroger's frozen vegetables to dehydrate so checked onion prices and they were the same.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

haven't seen this resource mentioned.. thought would give them a plug

http://www.pickyourown.org/ aside from canning and preserving tips they list all the pick your own farms and orchards they can find or that have contacted them and sort them by state and region ...

the keep track of what is ready to harvest so you can plan a little ahead ...


----------

